# Just installed led fog drl's



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you have factory Fog Lights or no? I am curious since I already have the factory fogs, will the LED's be just plug and play or will i have to splice into the factory harness of the H8 Plug.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

They look plug n play...


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not bad although id prefer for them to come on as drl and not paired with low beams.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> Did you have factory Fog Lights or no? I am curious since I already have the factory fogs, will the LED's be just plug and play or will i have to splice into the factory harness of the H8 Plug.


I didn't no, but what you can do is use the quick connects included and plug right into wires of the stock fog lights to use that, so you can also use your stock fog light button. Or you can wire into the headlight wires to turn on with the headlights too. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Not bad although id prefer for them to come on as drl and not paired with low beams.


I agree, but with my headlights being on always with the drl's and not being able to dis-able it, I have to run them at the same time. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice dude, I'll be ordering mine very soon. Don't have fogs currently though so it's going to be a little trickier.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Those look nice. In the future when I get my projectors im gunna get those. :th_coolio: sweet tho looking good.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Mick- Mine didn't have stock fogs either, it was actually a pretty easy install. The hardest part was having to partially remove the bumper. If you ever need some help I love working on them haha.

SlvrECObullet- That would actually look really good I think with the projectors. Now we need a good plug and play set of projectors haha.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh cool, so you removed the bumper for the wiring?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Oh cool, so you removed the bumper for the wiring?


 I removed the bumper just to make it easier. I left the screws in on bottom so I didn't completely remove it but its definitely a pain to go through the fender wells. It's not bad though, I've done it twice and it gets easier every time.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I see, good cause every time I take something apart, I always end up with extra screws or pieces lol


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha that's always the worst. I do it with my RC cars all the time but they stay together somehow! Ill help you so it won't be so bad haha.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures in the daytime.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweetness! Much better than the diy's.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sweetness! Much better than the diy's.


Ya I'm really digging em. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Could you snap a pic with them on during the daytime as well?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely, these OK?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like these. Definitely much better than just the plain black ones. If I didn't have the RS with fogs I'd get these for sure.


----------



## Indiland3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey those look good, I actually want to get fog lights installed as my cruze didnt already come stocked with them but I think im gonna get these ones over the original type. Do you know where I can get these installed at and how much instalation may cost I doubt I want to do this on my own.. thanks.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Indiland3 said:


> Hey those look good, I actually want to get fog lights installed as my cruze didnt already come stocked with them but I think im gonna get these ones over the original type. Do you know where I can get these installed at and how much instalation may cost I doubt I want to do this on my own.. thanks.


Yup I liked these over the stockers and they are cheaper. I'm sure a local automotive shop or customization shop could do it for you. Honestly it wasn't bad. If you need some help I would be more than willing to try and do a write up for you as instructions. The hardest part is getting the bumper unhooked from the fender. Other than that its cake, just takes time. Or if you drive out to Arizona ill help you! Haha maybe not.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> If you need some help I would be more than willing to try and do a write up for you as instructions.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


If your willing I'd enjoy seeing a write up. No factory fogs here so I'm interested. Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'll see if I can get one done soon, basically covering removing the bumper and the fogs. I forgot to plug back in my temp sensor so I need to remove it anyways haha.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

To get them to function as DRL you could power them off the low beam circuit, then run your hid relay off the parking light circuit. It would run as auto lights then since the parking lights come on when the headlights are on and not the DRL. If you use the remote start then you would want 2 relays, one on the parking lights, and one on the low beams, run the power through both of them so both circuits have to be on for the HID's to light up. Just a thought.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

He's got hid's so I don't think running to dlr will work.

I want to find a way so they are on whenever the car is on but have the option to turn them off if I want to. Now I remember a buddy did that with fogs. He ran a a relay from the battery to a switch he rigged onto the dash then to the fogs. The switch controlled the fogs. I'm hoping an OEM fog switch can manage that.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yup Mick is right. My hid headlights are always on because there isn't a simple way to turn them off. I've thought about running a switch for the headlights, and then could do another one for the led fogs but I don't mind them always being on enough. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah if you run the led fogs off the low beam circuit they would become the drl's instead of the headlights. Then run the headlight relay off the parking light circuit. They would function like normal then. This would eliminate the need for a fog light switch as they would become DRL's and run all the time with or without headlights.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm if you have a how to on how this is done I'd be very interested. Electrical is one of the things that I least have experience with.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I'd love a write up on it. I think ill leave it for now. But that's a really good idea

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Just got my led fog drl's from BMC extreme customs (amazon) and installed them tonight. Fit and finish is great on them, and I'm actually really digging them. They match the color of my 6000k headlights and they are pretty bright. I tapped into the relay harness for my HID's so they turn on with my headlights, super easy to install. I'll get a few more tomorrow when its light out again, what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


They look great! Thanks for the post and all the pictures! I have the exact same cruze as you (eco, blue topaz) and I have been debating whether to get these. Do you want to take a trip to Iowa and help me install them? haha!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

mknight said:


> They look great! Thanks for the post and all the pictures! I have the exact same cruze as you (eco, blue topaz) and I have been debating whether to get these. Do you want to take a trip to Iowa and help me install them? haha!


Thanks! Man I wish. I would love to take a road trip, its just so far haha. Honestly the install isn't terrible. I'm waiting to get a couple hours free to do a write up on removing them. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

I have debating whether to order your drl or these other drl I found. What do you think of these? Have you seen them before?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I like those. They have an extra led and the honeycomb on it looks to be the sane size as the grill where mine are a tad smaller. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JamieTisch (Apr 29, 2012)

If i got these and don't have HIDs than they're direct plug and play and will run through the DRLs correct?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

****, these are sharp. If you don't mind, I'd like to check them out. I don't have HIDs so my install won't be exactly the same, but prior art is always good.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are the ones I have. Should be installing next weekend unless I get impatient.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya for sure you can check them out, I actually just had 2 of the led's go out on my left side. Don't see any damage to the outside or anything, I think they just shorted out or something. I'm gonna send them an email and see if I can get a replacement.


----------



## JamieTisch (Apr 29, 2012)

What happened with your LEDs? I was going to buy the same fogs you did, but i dont want to if they're going to go out quickly. Ever get a replacement?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I just found out today they are sending me a replacement no problem. I just had to pay the 8 dollars for shipping after sending a picture as proof. Super happy with BMC. I wouldn't worry about them going out, its just electronics and anything can happen. But a replacement was easy as pie just in case. And ill gladly pay 8 dollars over shipping the item back for replacement.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JamieTisch (Apr 29, 2012)

Good to know they provide quality customer service. Definitely made my decision of going them real easy. Glad to know you're happy with the fogs, they look great!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yup exactly! And thanks!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So Derek helped me install mine yesterday. Thanks again Derek!
Honestly it's a lot easier to remove the bumper than I thought. But a pair of extra hands and actually knowing what you are doing makes the world of difference.

We took some pics but I haven't been home since I left this morning to post them. 

My honest opinion, I like the look of the long ones the best but the led look of the short ones better. They point straight out and mine are mounted on top facing down and reflect off the housing. Giving it this yellowish tint. Think i'm being picky but yeah i'm picky. I have a bad feeling a hack job is in its future.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No problem! Let me know when and ill bring the "cold beverages". 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had these installed for a little while, but I haven't taken the time to take any pictures. Here you go!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are the ones I got. Do you have then hooked up to your headlights or as fog lights (with the switch)?


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> Those are the ones I got. Do you have then hooked up to your headlights or as fog lights (with the switch)?


I have them hooked up to my headlights.


----------



## Cruze20 (May 14, 2012)

mine are better lol. check out my album


----------



## Cruze20 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Didn't find an album and your profile pic looks like the same ones. Hard to tell.


----------



## Cruze20 (May 14, 2012)

@mick i have an album on my profile. check them out.


----------



## fordluke1541 (Oct 13, 2012)

My led lights only came with a red(+) and black(-) cord to plug into the battery. How do I tap it into the light cable?



Chevyderek72 said:


> I didn't no, but what you can do is use the quick connects included and plug right into wires of the stock fog lights to use that, so you can also use your stock fog light button. Or you can wire into the headlight wires to turn on with the headlights too.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

